# Anyone looking for some help in the Williamsport area?



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

My brother is attending college out there and is looking for some part-time work. He's 18, has a good head on his shoulders, clean DL, and has a great work ethic.

You can e-mail me with any potential work you make have in that area and I can put you in touch with him or vise versa.

Thanks, 
Anthony

[email protected]


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

indiana? virginia?


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

parrothead said:


> indiana? virginia?


Sorry about that, Pennsylvannia.


----------

